# 2000 Maxima Ambience Temp Sensor Harness



## Khan35 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Guys, I have a 2000 Maxima and the Ambience temp sensor is not connected and I am unable to find the wire/connector for the sensor. Can anyone help me find which harness the ambience sensor wire is coming from and how to install it?

Thanks


----------



## usaHeaty (Feb 14, 2011)

Use a good flashlight. It should be hanging below the temp sensor 6 inches towards the firewall. I will check mine and get back to you as to the other connectors on the harness before and after the point where it is supposed to brach off.


----------



## usaHeaty (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you talking about a temp sensor which displays an outside temperature on your dash like 80 deg F.? Is the sensor located towards the front of your car or is it on the passenger side fender? And. do you have an automatic Transmission?


----------

